# rmax manual 4wd



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

just checking with the a/c guys i have had a few calls wanting to know if i could make a manual set up for the cats .i do not see a problem with doing it just do not know if theres a need , looking for input


----------



## OutlawC5 (Feb 17, 2015)

I have the need and would love to have a manual setup.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I see you found him. lol. Good deal. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------

